

Strained by Twitter, NTT Expands Data Centers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/08/31/twitters-growth-drives-ntt-expansion/

======
blasdel
It's always been a mystery to me why both Twitter and OpenDNS use NTT/Verio
exclusively -- of the Tier-1 networks, they have the highest latency across
the board, and by far the least connectedness.

Why the hell wouldn't you want to at least be geographically distributed, with
direct connections to more than one Tier-1?

